# GTR Buyers guide



## jquan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,

New to the forum, can't locate a GTR buyers guide?

Does one exist on here?

Regards

Jquan1


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

not yet but it is a work-in-progress


----------



## Brano (Oct 9, 2011)

is there any other thread where i can find out some interesting info before buying ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Use the search button for what you want to know. Pretty much every question has been asked before


----------



## Brano (Oct 9, 2011)

lets get try


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just joined the forum seven months ago and have been increasing my knowledge prior to taking the plunge in the near future. :thumbsup:

A guide would be handy, but I understand this is people's spare time and hobby. Not a job.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

No guide needed, just do it. 


Rich


----------



## jquan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

If you buy a jap import, with sat nav, is it all in Japanese?
Anything else worth noting when buying Jdm rather than Uk model?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rich-GT said:


> No guide needed, just do it.
> Rich


You sound like my wife. (about buying a GTR thankfully :chuckle: )
She wants me to buy one as I've been going on about it for months.


----------



## Brano (Oct 9, 2011)

Rich-GT said:


> No guide needed, just do it.
> 
> 
> Rich


best advice 

dont know exactly when, but this day will come one day


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jquan1 said:


> If you buy a jap import, with sat nav, is it all in Japanese?


obviously


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

jquan1 said:


> If you buy a jap import, with sat nav, is it all in Japanese?
> Anything else worth noting when buying Jdm rather than Uk model?


They're limited to 112mph, so that'll need removing. 473bhp, as opposed to 485bhp for the uk spec. Speedo in km/h, no rear fog light. Insurance will be higher. Satnav in Egyptian.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

good chronology here, on model iteration

R35 GT-R

issues to watch out for ( not widespread or that significant and fixable )

- gearbox solenoid failure (jdm)
- bell housing failure ( seen on euro cars )
- small stuff; brake and door rattles

jdm specific concerns; hard launch on early cars can contribute to transmission weakness and failure

general condition issues with brakes and bespoke tyres; both expensive to replace

look for evidence of fluid changes in the transmission

see how happy people are on here :chuckle:

tough as old boots; buy


----------



## jquan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all, with the exception of Fuggles.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

no probs. Happy to provide the answer to one of your questions. Guess I wont be answering any more for you then.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jquan1 said:


> Thanks all, with the exception of Fuggles.


I have a question for you - how would you like to be banned?:chuckle:

I don't think Fuggles response was unfair to be honest.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

jquan1 said:


> Thanks all, with the exception of Fuggles.


Another co-author appears of: "How to win friends and influence people" 

D


----------



## jquan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

perhaps my question was incorrect, let me re-phrase:

If I buy a jap import R35 GTR, and use a UK DVD disc for the sat nav - will it be in English? or will it not work at all?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jquan1 said:


> perhaps my question was incorrect, let me re-phrase:
> 
> If I buy a jap import R35 GTR, and use a UK DVD disc for the sat nav - will it be in English? or will it not work at all?


The satnav is built into the hard drive so it will be in Japanese and it costs about £10K to get it swapped over to English, which kind of defeats the object of saving money with an import.


----------



## jquan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The satnav is built into the hard drive so it will be in Japanese and it costs about £10K to get it swapped over to English, which kind of defeats the object of saving money with an import.


:bowdown1:
Many thanks - thats one problem sorted then, UK car it is!

Weird that they use the hard-drive, do you have to get the maps updated at a dealer then?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jquan1 said:


> do you have to get the maps updated at a dealer then?


I've no idea, mine is non-nav as I couldn't wait having ordered in 2007 to get the car in 2009. I predominantly only use the car to travel to places I already know how to get to. Try a search for sat nav as it has been discussed extensively.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The satnav is built into the hard drive so it will be in Japanese and it costs about £10K to get it swapped over to English, which kind of defeats the object of saving money with an import.



£10k?!? wowsers.


----------

